# To cut or not to cut



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What am I going to do ?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It's a tough decison. Trust me, I know. Coco is soooo much happier these days. I am still acting like I brush her every night, so if I let it grow again, she will still be used to seeing the brush. LOL! It was fun to put her little dress on her tonight when we went visiting. She looked so cute, and there were NO mats when we got home. What a change. When I see a sweet Matltese with the beautiful long coat, it makes me a bit sad, but I know Coco feels so much happier. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Well.........it's a tough decision. I had Rudy cut in a puppy cut last summer.He was just adorable and so easy to groom. But.............he just wasn't my Rudy. I think he liked the puppy cut because he was cooler and it cut his grooming time in half.I missed his coat and I don't know what I'll do this summer.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I only cut because Dakota HATES being groomed (I think because she is young & silly) and because she was having her spay. I dont think I will ever have her cut again. I do prefer her in a long coat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Personally, I like them shorter as it gives them more freedom and me less stress. Maltese coats grow so quickly - if you don't like it, within the year it will grow out again. Also, you don't have to cut it to the skin to make it more manageable.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I didn't cut Tango's hair until he was almost 1 year old! At first, I was SO sad to see him with short hair...but now I love it!!! LESS work! Hardly any brushing.







AND...if you don't like it short, you can always grow it back.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You'll probably get 50/50 on this. I keep Bonnie short - I think it makes her look younger (she's only 5, but hey, she's a lady and a lady never tells her age







). That said, there are some BEAUTIFUL Malts here in full coat, like Sassy.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i always kept they coat until they are a year old and then 'tried' a haircut on them.

i really let them choose

out of my 4 boos only one wanted full coat (Tiki)
the girls just LOVE their little dresses, and Billy likes the 'freedom' 

try to cut it and see how she feels. it will grow back...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

As nutty as he can be, he's been great about grooming...bu the winters here are just so icky and we go outside for pottying and walking, etc. His puppy coat was around 4 inches--not nearly "full coat" but still long enough to need daily attention. I had it cut down to about 1.5 in and it's SO easy to take care of. I can actually skip brushing him out for a day or two, but usually continue to wash his face daily and other areas that may get dirty.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I love the full coat but I don't think Molly will ever have it. So far she doesn't like to be brushed although I brush her everyday. There are some really cute shorter cuts on this board.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My favorite look is the long face and ears (and sometimes legs) and short body. I keep Catcher relatively short all over except head.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I keep Moppy mid-short. His hair is wavy and thick. At 8 years old he a lot of "gray" hair. 
He rarely gets knots, easy to groom. 

Cotton is being a puppy. I brush her nightly. Her hair is silky, no knots so far.
I'll wait and see how it works out. I wouldn't cut the hair unless it was necessary. 

Necessary as in matting, cotton hair, hated grooming, etc.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you made me laugh.

I say to cut. but then again this picture is too cute.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Personally, I like them shorter as it gives them more freedom and me less stress[/B]


My feelings exactly. I keep Bella a bit shorter than Krista because of body types....but we all enjoy the cute shorter hair-dos.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I really only like long hair - mine have always been kept in full coat . I think the pleasure for me in owning a long haired dog breed , is their fabulous long coats . I think brushing a dog is a bonding experience . Everybody in my neighborhood shaves ( not puppy cut ) their long haired dogs , It's truly hideous !!!! My parents were Beagle breeders , if I'd wanted a short haired dog I would have got one of those . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Janine...I ask myself that question frequently....but I can't make up my mind either. Go with you heart and like someone else said.....it grows back.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I think the long coat is beautiful. For my sanity though
I trimmed mine shorter. I didn't totally like it until it
had a few weeks to grow out a bit but since I'm a
lazy grooming Daddy.... It was the best choice for the
3 of us. Mine totally don't care either way. If you're in
the habit of dressing a doggie then to me it would seem
a no brainer.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The problem is I like him both ways.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess it would depend on how fed up tired you are with brushing & combing and dealing with them awful matts.







I personally am ready for Mia and the short cut once again.







Plus it's so much easier with wearing clothes.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Janine...I ask myself that question frequently....but I can't make up my mind either. Go with you heart and like someone else said.....it grows back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













































Pat I can't believe you said that, not Sassy's beautiful coat.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> The problem is I like him both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh!!!!! Looks like the Houston weather has made your decision.







Is he telling something? Looks like he's playful.
Do you do the grooming? 
I dread the flea season here and wonder is the shorter coat will help.
Holly LOVES to be outside and with a summer lake house I know she will want to be out in the yard.







Just need to becareful of those darn birds!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How much do you enjoy grooming him? For me, it's relaxing, and when I cut Lucy down, I was just glad that I still had one in full coat that I could brush out when I watched TV shows on my computer. It gives me a good excuse to sit on my butt, LOL. Oh wait, I don't need an excuse for that!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

IMO Much depends on the time you have to keep up with a long coat and on how much the sweetie loves







or hates







being groomed and how much problem you might have (or not have) with their particular type coat.

Bella HATES being groomed.







Even in a short cut she can't wait till brush-outs are over. She does have the silkier and thicker coat of the two girls though. She is also a very compact built Maltese. The body cut short looks good on her and makes her look less chunky.







The groomer uses the 1-2 inch clipper comb on her body (depending on my whim) and hand scissors the legs to keep them a bit longer. I leave her head, ears, and tail long.

Krista LOVES being groomed.







She lays so still and does not fuss at all.







She amazes me. She is so cooperative even when I come across knots. She sleeps through the process. Krista has a little more cottony and thinner coat than Bella. Krista is a long, tall, thin boned girl, and a little more coat fills her out better. I leave her coat 3-4 inches long. She is my fluffy one.

So, IMO, what to do about any particular Maltese.....depends on the situation.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You could do like I do, kind of in between. Personally I love the look of a long puppy cut with short ears and face so they still look "puppyish". Also for where I live, a full coat would just not be practical. Plus Zoe loves being a "tomboy" and a full coat would be impossible for her. So I keep her between 3-5". This way I only have to comb her every couple of days, unless she is wearing her coat or sweater on a regular basis, then it's a MUST to comb her out every day.</span>


----------

